# Londinium R questions



## RobW (Dec 24, 2017)

I bought a Rocket R58 with the intention of plumbing it in to enable line pressure preinfusion but getting water to the location is looking very difficult. With normal E61 preinfusion it is creating good shots but the tiny drip tray annoys me and I have read lots of good stuff on here about the quality of the espresso from Londinium machines so I am starting to wonder whether I took the right option. I really want to get a machine that will cure my upgrade itch for good.

I just have have a few questions about the machine.

I use an 18g VST basket and go for 36g out in around 30-35 seconds. How long does it take for the lever to finish before you can remove the portafilter? Then how long does a cleaning flush take? I normally make coffee for myself and my wife so would not want to wait too long between shots.

As the Londinium R is a HX machine how come you do not need to do a cooling flush? Given the focus in the industry on temperature stability it is interesting that a machine that has a designed in temperature decline can produce such reported quality. Is there any work required when pulling back to back shots to keep it considering?

i like that there is no backflush needed but I am a little concerned about replacing seals. Is this an annual thing and how tricky is it?

Finally, is lever groan a common issue or is that just a few random punters on internet forums?


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

If your grind is spot on, you can remove the portafilter more or less when the lever returns to twelve o'clock. You might experience a slight hiss as you unlock the portafilter as the remaining pressure is released. Unless you choke the machine, there isn't an issue regarding having to wait until it's safe to release the portafilter.

The L-R is very temp stable - no cooling flush is required. The group weighs several kilos so the large mass plays a role in keeping brew temp stable.

Replacing seals is very easy. There are loads of videos showing how to do this. Seals don't necessarily need annual replacement - depends on how much the machine is used and how long it is left switched on during the day. Failing seals show themselves - slipping lever. It's a good idea to apply fresh grease annually.

On my third Londinium - not had the issue of lever groan.


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

The L-R is very straightforward. We make 2 cups, one after the other, and just to make it slightly easier I have 2 p/f's. One lives on top of the machine keeping warm. It means I can prep the second basket while the first is running.

The temp is stable, no flushing required, as SK says.

Cleaning is a doddle too. I tend to empty and clean the drip tray daily as it is virtually adjacent to the kitchen sink. Some L-R owners use a Tupperware box to contain the water from cleaning with an Espazolla.

I haven't changed the seals yet. I think it's 18 months old now.

And I have been known to grumble grumble but I rarely groan


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Be prepared to change your recipe and timings if you move machine.

Use your scales and be guided by your taste Buds.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

If you want to cure your upgrade itch, buy a machine, never come to the forum again...


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

Mrboots2u said:


> If you want to cure your upgrade itch, buy a machine, never come to the forum again...


The itch will always be there no matter what you do. It's just a question of whether you choose to scratch it or not.


----------



## Snakehips (Jun 2, 2015)

@RobW

I normally steam and pour milk immediately after pulling a shot so never experience any problem when removing the portafilter.

So out of curiosity, just now, I just pulled 18.5g > 36g in, 5 sec pre-iinfusion + 27 seconds.

It required further 25 seconds for the lever to return to upright locked position whilst expelling the excess shot volume.

As soon as this was complete I was able to remove the portafilter without any issue.

Agree with above re temperature stability and seals.

I've owned the 2016 L1 and now 18+ months into the L-R without a single 'groan' from the lever.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

ashcroc said:


> The itch will always be there no matter what you do. It's just a question of whether you choose to scratch it or not.


Only if your listen to the next person, telling you the next thing will definitely make your coffee better.

Dail in, turn off, drop out :&


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Peace, man


----------



## RobW (Dec 24, 2017)

Snakehips said:


> @RobW
> 
> I normally steam and pour milk immediately after pulling a shot so never experience any problem when removing the portafilter.
> 
> ...


Thank you, that's useful to know.


----------

